# Cause I tend to forget about them a lot



## anniekitty (May 1, 2011)

Ignore this post please. I just need links to all my character sheets cause I tend to lose them.

Females

(Straight) Marcelle: Cat: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5959562 (Semi-NSFW)
(Lesbian) Kelsie: bear: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5959602/
(Lesbian) Yeleana: Domination: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5990694/
(Bisexual) Jenny: Dwarf hamster: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5990685/
(Straight)Oliva: Wolf/dog: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6115197/

Herm
(Pansexual) Carisel: Horse: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5959634/
(Bisexual) Hero: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6451444/

Males

(Straight)Camador: Wolf: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5812374/
(Straight) Ian: Kamodo dragon: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5861921/
(Bisexual) Cutrus: Donkey: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5959647/
(Gay) Devin "Divine": Unicorn: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5978957/
(Bisexual)Owen: Dog/wolf http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6115197/
(Gay) Fritz: Fox: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6451817/


----------



## anniekitty (May 19, 2011)

*Characters that need to be drawn
*
Blair- Demon wolf- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5793638


----------



## anniekitty (May 19, 2011)

*Terri Character sheet
*
*Basics*

Name: Terri
Date of Birth (& age): April 9th 1993; 18
Gender: Female
Species/Racial Origin: Siamese cat
Social Class/Community Status: Middle class

*Physical Description*

Height: 5'4"
Weight: 167 lbs
Hair: hip length dirty blonde
Eyes: Nile blue
Typical Clothing/Equipment: Generally wears a short skirt and any sort of cute shirt. Always has a black color with a heart shaped license  on it.

*Personality/Attributes*

Personality/Attitude: Happy and cheerful most of the time. 
Skills/Talents: 
Favourites/Likes: 
Most Hated/Dislikes: 
Goals/Ambitions: 
Strengths: 
Weaknesses: 
Fears: 
Hobbies/Interests: 
Regular Routine: 
Philosophy of Life: 
Attitude Toward Death:  
Religion/Beliefs: 
Fetishes/Strange Behaviors:
Most Instructive/Painful/Memorable Experience: 
Sexual Preference/Experience/Values: 
Education/Special Training: 
Place/Type of Residence: 
Occupation: 
Place of Work: 
Work-related Skills: 
Past Occupations: 
Memberships: 


Additional Notes


----------



## anniekitty (May 19, 2011)

*Terracotta Character sheet

**Basics*

Name: Terracotta 
Date of Birth (& age): March 23 1993 18 
Gender: 	Female
Species/Racial Origin: Brown Rex Rabbit
Social Class/Community Status: Middle class

*Physical Description*

Height: 
Weight: 
Hair: 
Eyes: 
Typical Clothing/Equipment: 

*Personality/Attributes*

Personality/Attitude: 
Skills/Talents: 
Favourites/Likes: 
Most Hated/Dislikes: 
Goals/Ambitions: 
Strengths: 
Weaknesses: 
Fears: 
Hobbies/Interests: 
Regular Routine: 
Philosophy of Life: 
Attitude Toward Death:  
Religion/Beliefs: 
Fetishes/Strange Behaviors:
Most Instructive/Painful/Memorable Experience: 
Sexual Preference/Experience/Values: 
Education/Special Training: 
Place/Type of Residence: 
Occupation: 
Place of Work: 
Work-related Skills: 
Past Occupations: 
Memberships: 


Additional Notes


----------



## anniekitty (May 19, 2011)

*Tennessee Character Sheet**Basics*

 Name: Tennessee
 Date of Birth (& age): February 19 1992 19
 Gender: Female 
 Species/Racial Origin: Mix dog (Have yet to decide)
 Social Class/Community Status: Middle upper class

*Physical Description*

 Height: 
 Weight: 
 Hair: 
 Eyes: 
 Typical Clothing/Equipment: 

*Personality/Attributes*

 Personality/Attitude: 
 Skills/Talents: 
 Favourites/Likes: 
 Most Hated/Dislikes: 
 Goals/Ambitions: 
 Strengths: 
 Weaknesses: 
 Fears: 
 Hobbies/Interests: 
 Regular Routine: 
 Philosophy of Life: 
 Attitude Toward Death:  
 Religion/Beliefs: 
 Fetishes/Strange Behaviors:
 Most Instructive/Painful/Memorable Experience: 
 Sexual Preference/Experience/Values: 
 Education/Special Training: 
 Place/Type of Residence: 
 Occupation: 
 Place of Work: 
 Work-related Skills: 
 Past Occupations: 
 Memberships: 


 Additional Notes


----------



## anniekitty (Sep 6, 2011)

*Designed by me*

Terri
X
Tennessee
Tulip
Erica
Terracotta
Alice
Elenore
Elsie
Jaclyn "Jacoby"
Quil
Greg
Jethro
Charise
Tarian
Darcci
Hero

*Adopted
*
Mina
Aqua
Ai
Peper
Violet
Rinna
Kira
Coco
Rouge
Marcelle
Trisha
Taffada
Kelsie
Ayako
Glow
Anu
Daisy
Chikory
Tilden
Yaleana
Jenny
Baily
Olivia
Alana
Coax
Angel
Annabelle
Carisel
Calvin
Dwight
Socraties
Lowel
Murry
Comado
Popper
Tony
Dolorian
Blair
Carver
Ian
connery
Hanar
Portland
Triehan
Crutus
Devin "Divine"
Klondike
Therma
Spirit
Owen
Blaine
Cheche
McKenzy
Misu
Fritz


----------



## lily12 (Sep 6, 2011)

This help me a lot with my gaming..


----------



## Lunar (Sep 6, 2011)

Dear Jesus, you've got a lot of characters... makes my five look pathetic...


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 6, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Dear Jesus, you've got a lot of characters... makes my five look pathetic...



Heck, I've got fourteen and that still isn't as much...


----------



## anniekitty (Sep 6, 2011)

wow... people are commenting on this.... That's a first. I have a problem with making and creating characters. This is just so I remember them and have easy access to them.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

According to this list, it looks like you're pretty good at creating characters, I am jussayin


----------



## anniekitty (Sep 8, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> According to this list, it looks like you're pretty good at creating characters, I am jussayin



Well I try to be at least. If anyone would commission me for it, I could create custom characters for them.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 16, 2011)

Do you really need so many characters? I just have one..

Meh @ adoptables.  That's my thought.


----------



## anniekitty (Sep 16, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Do you really need so many characters? I just have one..
> 
> Meh @ adoptables.  That's my thought.



I like having the characters personally but that's because I don't like to draw the same character over and over again.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 16, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Meh @ adoptables.  That's my thought.



I dunno, if I were an artist, I would consider getting an adoptable and fleshing it out into a full-fledged character in my universe. That would be fun.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 17, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Do you really need so many characters? I just have one..


I think it depends on what you do with them. If you like to write stories or something, it can become kind of natural to have a billion of them. (Although I don't know if that's what Annie does.) If I totaled up all my characters it would probably end up being just a little shorter than this list. 

Nice gang, OP. Do you have a particular few favorites?


----------



## anniekitty (Sep 17, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> I think it depends on what you do with them. If you like to write stories or something, it can become kind of natural to have a billion of them. (Although I don't know if that's what Annie does.) If I totaled up all my characters it would probably end up being just a little shorter than this list.
> 
> Nice gang, OP. Do you have a particular few favorites?



I've been wanting to write stories with them I just haven't had the insperation to yet. I have over 200 human characters.
Really hard to say.


----------



## Morghie (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol, I love how people are commenting with "OMG TOO MANY CHARACTERS!!!" 

I'd hate to see people's reactions to my character list >o> I have somewhere between 200-300 ;; Mind you... I do neglect a lot of them... and I also include the characters that show up every so often in RPs to add humor. (Like Bob the drunken hobo, and the creepy doctor who sees EVERYTHING.)  and a lot of them are ones I havn't drawn so people are not aware that they exist~

In my MAIN cast that get drawn regularly, There's only about 15-20 though.

HAVING VARIETY makes drawing fuunnn though.


----------



## anniekitty (Dec 7, 2011)

jsrffreak said:


> Lol, I love how people are commenting with "OMG TOO MANY CHARACTERS!!!"
> 
> I'd hate to see people's reactions to my character list >o> I have somewhere between 200-300 ;; Mind you... I do neglect a lot of them... and I also include the characters that show up every so often in RPs to add humor. (Like Bob the drunken hobo, and the creepy doctor who sees EVERYTHING.)  and a lot of them are ones I havn't drawn so people are not aware that they exist~
> 
> ...



Oh, I've got like 200-300 characters too though most of them are human so they aren't on this list. I'm glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 7, 2011)

@ OP
Now- 20+ furry characters
Soon- 50+ furry characters

I'm quite happy with just one active. I've never really used my other two


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 7, 2011)

And I thought Rayo had too many characters.


----------



## anniekitty (Dec 8, 2011)

Look guys... knock it off. There is no such thing as too many.
I -like- creating characters cause it's what I wanted to do for a living but I can't.
So I'll just create them for myselves.


----------

